# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Needed win RaR software to watch video. Did not bother

## flaker

Hi 
How is your mood? How are you? 
I first get acquainted through the Internet and this is very much worried, my name Galina
I am looking for a man to love. I want to find a man with whom I will be able to create a relationship. 
I am 35 years old. I have my own business of selling real estate. 
I secured a girl and do not need the money. 
It so happened that my business took a very long time and I just have not had time to build his personal life. 
But now I decided to correct this big mistake. I'm sure that you want to know from where I learned about you. 
I signed up on a dating site to which she saw your pictures and Email. 
Tell you the truth I like you very much liked. I was looking for just such a man as you. 
That's why I decided on this folly. 
I would like that to our acquaintance with you was not like a platitude. 
And that's why I recorded a video for you. In this video I talk about myself and tell you my phone number. 
I will be pleased if you are viewing this video, and I hope you can send me an SMS or make a call. 
I'm not a little girl that needs writing. I want to talk to you over the phone. 
I'm asking you to download and watch videos. 
I set a password for that would not who but you could not see this video. 
Password video lovemail
I hope that you fulfill my request. I beg you do not answer my email.   
I'll wait for a call from you mobile phone. bye

*"I'm in my early 60's. A women has yet to write me a note of this nature. For a monday morning, a brilliant start. i'm flattered"* *Flaker*

----------


## Mike C

Good luck Flaker!    :Cool:

----------

